# I got Oberon World Tree for Christmas !!



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Oberon World Tree -  with corners  - very well made - beautiful - a great improvement in looks over the stock cover. No problem pushing sleep buttons - unhook left corner to use USB.
Expensive but I reccommend it !


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Same here!!!  I also got a matching wallet with mine.  Love the design.  Got the velcro corners.
I am a happy camper.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I got Oberon's Avenue of Trees with corners, I LOVE it.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

My DH got me the Hokusai Wave.  It is extremely beautiful and well-crafted.  That is an understatement!  I got the one with leather corners and mine were not at all tight but hold the kindle in securely.  I even like clicking the bottom two leather corners to put the kindle asleep better than the little buttons.  It came with a cute curled up sleeping cat key charm added for free.  It is truly a work of art.  Yippee! Thank you DH!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to the new Oberon owners. I am sure you'll love yours as much as I love mine!

And crosj, congratulations on your first post. Make sure to introduce yourself on the welcome and introductions board!

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

irabren said:


> Oberon World Tree - with corners - very well made - beautiful - a great improvement in looks over the stock cover. No problem pushing sleep buttons - unhook left corner to use USB.
> Expensive but I reccommend it !


I got the exact same one...love it!!!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the Sky Dragon for christmas.. well an IOU as it didn't ship in time for christmas, but should be here later in January.

I love dragons and the color red so my DH ordered it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

congrats all, hope you enjoy as much as I enjoy mine. 

sylvia


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

Congrats! I got one too! It was darker than the pictures show, but very beautiful!. I love it.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats!  I am thinking of ordering one too.  The World Tree design is very lovely.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I got the Sky Dragon for Christmas.. well an IOU as it didn't ship in time for Christmas, but should be here later in January.
> 
> I love dragons and the color red so my DH ordered it!


That's the one I have and it's beautiful. I thought the $75 price tag was reasonable, but one of my coworkers thought I was crazy. Until I told her that Sony's D&B cover came out with a $150 price tag and the Sony reader is tiny and the cover is thin! Of course I did not buy it until they brought it down to $99. So the Oberon cover is a steal in my eyes!!


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't wait until mine comes in the mail! The estimated delivery date is Jan. 2nd. You guys are making me so excited and anxious for mine to get here!


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the Tree of Life with velcro.  Love it, absolutely love it.  I had a hard time waiting for Christmas because I wanted it so bad.  Feels a bit funny using the right "next" key for some reason but I am sure I will get used to it. Yay!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Diana said:


> I got the Tree of Life with velcro. Love it, absolutely love it. I had a hard time waiting for Christmas because I wanted it so bad. Feels a bit funny using the right "next" key for some reason but I am sure I will get used to it. Yay!


Adjust it a little. i had to clip mine a little to get the right fit. But now the "next" key feels like before.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I had to adjust my Velcro too. the Velcro pulled up going slow as instructed and trimmed where needed. the pages click as they did before. I feel the kindle is a bit more protected as cover edge extends a bit more then old one did. 


I had a little "bumper" on the original cover that kept the roller button from being pushed. I have not decided if I need to do that with this new cover. 

Sylvia


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates everyone on getting your new covers!! I just got mine yesterday. It's the Tree of Liffe with velcro. Miss Molly, it's awefully hard to wait. How, I feel your pain. Somehow,  I kept deluding myself that the cover would come sooner & I kept looking out the window & opening up the front door. It will be at your home soon. I can't wait for you.
Toby


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

i got my butterfly with velcro christmas eve !! and my skin...of course i dont know how to down load the screensaver...and i dont have access to the whispernet at home ..and assume i need it for that...am i suppose to email the screensave to my email ..or the kindle email address...i will admit i dont know how to do anything on the kindle except read a book...and i am always afraid to play with while in the midst of a book afraid i wont get back to where i was ..

happy holidays ..hope everyone loved their covers as much as i did...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gardenclc said:


> i got my butterfly with velcro christmas eve !! and my skin...of course i dont know how to down load the screensaver...and i dont have access to the whispernet at home ..and assume i need it for that...am i suppose to email the screensave to my email ..or the kindle email address...i will admit i dont know how to do anything on the kindle except read a book...and i am always afraid to play with while in the midst of a book afraid i wont get back to where i was ..
> 
> happy holidays ..hope everyone loved their covers as much as i did...


Hi Garden,

You don't need whispernet. They email the screensaver to your regular email address. Detailed instructions for installing the screensaver are in the FAQ. It's not hard to do but you do need to know how to use Windows Explorer, navigate, and create folders. I can meet you in chat and help you in real time if you are having problems.

I really find that the custom screensaver is the finishing touch for a skin. It really makes a difference.

L


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Adjust it a little. i had to clip mine a little to get the right fit. But now the "next" key feels like before.


Thanks Lilly! I just removed the velcro behind that key--I noticed just by a sliver (and I mean sliver because I really didn't think that it could affect the key) it looked like it was barely touching. I reapplied it making sure that the key was completely clear and presto--working properly again. It felt spongy as if it were sticking. Really pleased to have that key working properly again


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I, too, received my World Tree Oberon cover for Christmas.  What a beautiful cover!!  My husband was impressed with the leather work. I was looking at it this morning and thinking how classy it looks.  I really like the extra length around the Kindle for extra protection.  Wonderful!!


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi Garden,
> 
> You don't need whispernet. They email the screensaver to your regular email address. Detailed instructions for installing the screensaver are in the FAQ. It's not hard to do but you do need to know how to use Windows Explorer, navigate, and create folders. I can meet you in chat and help you in real time if you are having problems.
> 
> ...


Leslie,

i will have to email to my regular email....dont laugh but how do you meet in real chat...i was also going to ask if your book about the kindle is only available in kindle addition and not a hard copy...i like to hold my instructions while i try and navigate..but if its only available kindle i will have to just go for it ..

thanks

garden


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gardenclc said:


> Leslie,
> 
> i will have to email to my regular email


Yes.



> ....dont laugh but how do you meet in real chat..


.

Don't worry, no one will laugh. We are nice here, not like that "other" place where...um...people might not be so kind to folks with questions.
As for chat, there is a link at the top of the page. Click that and it will open a chat window.



> i was also going to ask if your book about the kindle is only available in kindle addition and not a hard copy...i like to hold my instructions while i try and navigate..but if its only available kindle i will have to just go for it ..


Right now it is only available in an ebook version and no, you can't print from the Kindle.

It is for sale at mobipocket so you could buy it there and open with Mobipocket reader (on your computer). Keep in mind, however, that the mobipocket version won't work on your Kindle. You'd have to buy the Kindle version, too, if you want it on your K.

L


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes.
> .
> 
> Don't worry, no one will laugh. We are nice here, not like that "other" place where...um...people might not be so kind to folks with questions.
> ...


now i have to look for my USB cable for the kindle.....i have to many ..for my cell...my 4 ipods..my camaras...uggg....

i have to giggle at the directions form decalgirl....it said mount your kindle to your computer..im thinking what the heck..i never new i would have to mount my kindle to a computer...hehehehe...

thanks for the info on your book...i may have to buy both...i so have done nothing with my kindle but read...im afraid to look around..dont know what im doing...i dont want to mess my place in the book...

thanks so much for all your help...im so glad you lead me to this board as my kindle looks so much more beautiful with the butterfly cover and deacal...i thought about ordering a decal for my new itouch...is it hard to get your screensave there..


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry to derail the thread but..

gardenclc is that your pomeranian? I have a black and tan pom also. I rarely see others. Most people think they only come in red or orange!

He/she is a cutie.


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Sorry to derail the thread but..
> 
> gardenclc is that your pomeranian? I have a black and tan pom also. I rarely see others. Most people think they only come in red or orange!
> 
> ...


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Shadow (full name Shadow of a Troublemaker):










He probably is bigger then Bella. Our vet said he is a 'genetic throwback'(ie he has some of the characteristics of the original version of poms). So he is a big pom as 16lbs! Oddly enough both mom and dad were light colored (mom was white and dad was parti colored cream and white) champions.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

chobitz said:


> This is Shadow (full name Shadow of a Troublemaker):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chobitz, your Pom is beautiful! I am a veterinary technician and I admit I haven't even seen a black and tan Pom.


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

ohhh Bella is 12 to 13lbs...and needs a diet and exercise..she seems twice as big because she has so much fur...i just need to keep her weight down because she has a dislocated shoulder...

shadow is adorable...his tan is a little redder than bellas....it funny how you can look at them and see nothing but a mask ..and other times you dont notice it


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful dog!!!!!
Congrates to those that got their new covers & skins!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! I love mine!!! I still can not believe how beautiful the cover is, & how much fun it is to have a skin.
Gee, I never knew that the Chat was at the top of the page. 
Toby


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi Garden,
> 
> You don't need whispernet. They email the screensaver to your regular email address. Detailed instructions for installing the screensaver are in the FAQ. It's not hard to do but you do need to know how to use Windows Explorer, navigate, and create folders. I can meet you in chat and help you in real time if you are having problems.
> 
> ...


Leslie , i did finally get the screensaver ....but what is funny about it is that i only have the dots...and not the rest of it.....very odd...but thank you so much for your help!!


----------

